

HP Play goes beta, iTunes for the TouchPad using Songbird - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/hp-play-goes-beta-is-itunes-for-the-touchpad-2011078/

======
shaggy
This is exactly the sort of thing HP needs to do. If they want the TouchPad
(and Veer and Pre3) to be successful as well as compete in the "cloud"
offering space with Apple they need a service like this. The app imports your
iTunes library data and you can then proceed to syncing all or parts of your
music to your touchpad. As a webos fan I'm really excited about this and hope
they roll out the wireless syncing very quickly.

